# Finally Done



## migman (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi all,

Just wanted to post my finished late 80s Corsa Extra that I have been gathering parts for over the last year. If you visit the same forums I do you may have seen it already, but if not continue on. Components are as follows:

2006 Campy Centaur drivetrain/brakes
Super Record seat post and headset
Cinelli Stem
Nitto Noodle bars
Regal saddle
36h Campy Victory Strada tubular rims
2006 Chorus hubs
Veloflex Criterium tires


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Wow! You have done a great job with this Merckx. Quick question, how do you like your Noodle bars, and how wide are they on your bike? I am in the process of converting my bikes to Noodles, and I am so sold! Again, good on you. That is easily the nicest Merckx I've seen in a long time. May just be an all-time favorite.


----------



## migman (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments. The Noodles are the 44cm model. I have not had a chance to ride on them as my tires are not yet glued (still stretching them a bit). They do feel great when sitting on the bike, though. I like them enough that I am also switching my Guerciotti from ergo bars to Noodles. I'll keep you posted as I put some miles on them. Cheers!


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

Outstanding! Congratulations.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

That bike is as close to perfection as it gets.......outstanding


----------



## bolo yeung (Jul 14, 2008)

Great job migman. Not only an attractive rig, but I imagine it feels superb to ride. Re the cinelli stem and nitto bars did you make your own shim? Also what perforated tape is that you've used? is it the fizik microtex or Pro Microfibre maybe?


----------



## migman (Aug 13, 2008)

bolo yeung said:


> Great job migman. Not only an attractive rig, but I imagine it feels superb to ride. Re the cinelli stem and nitto bars did you make your own shim? Also what perforated tape is that you've used? is it the fizik microtex or Pro Microfibre maybe?


No shims required for the bars. The stem is a 26.0 XE model. Good call on the tape, it is indeed Fizik microtex. I haven't had a chance to ride yet because I am stretching the tires a bit before I glue them. I'll check in once I go for a nice ride.


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

id ride it


----------



## nickb4 (Jan 24, 2006)

Congratulations that's a very nice build. Just beautiful.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

This is a perfect example of a great execution of a retro modern/neo classic build. Serious old school flavor with the obvious things like white tape/hoods, Regal saddle, and gum wall tires, but with the modern conveniences you'll only notice once you look close. Congratulations!

brewster


----------



## gregwjs (Nov 9, 2007)

This = perfection.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Migman, got those tires glued yet?

I'm ready for a ride sometime. I'd love to see your bike in person!

BTW, there have been a couple of threads criticizing Merckx's, in general, over at the C&V forum on bikeforums.net.

Some (Not I) think they are undeservedly over rated.


----------



## bolo yeung (Jul 14, 2008)

zmudshark said:


> Migman, got those tires glued yet?
> 
> I'm ready for a ride sometime. I'd love to see your bike in person!
> 
> ...


I spent a couple of minutes browsing search results over on the said forum but couldn't find the threads. Do you have links to them in your history... would be really interesting to read


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

ride report?


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

bolo yeung said:


> I spent a couple of minutes browsing search results over on the said forum but couldn't find the threads. Do you have links to them in your history... would be really interesting to read


They have fallen way off the front, but basically said they were over rated and not that well made.

This all coming from people that hadn't ridden one, at least more than down the street, and are collectors rather than riders.

I will agree that they don't have finely filed lugs, but whatever goes into them seems to work. My favorite bikes to ride are my Merckx's and De Rosa's.


----------

